# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Du lịch giá rẻ > Tour >  Tour giá rẻ tuần 4 tháng 09/2012 - Du lịch giá rẻ

## hangnt

Đến với Côn Đảo, bạn sẽ cảm nhận được khí hậu đại dương trong lành, dễ chịu, bãi biển hoang sơ, rặng san hô đầy màu sắc. Trời và nước trong xanh, bãi biển cát vàng trắng xóa ở Cửa Lò thực sự đem lại cho bạn cảm giác khoan khoái của sự nghỉ ngơi. Tham quan con đường danh vọng Hollywood Boulervard ở Mỹ nơi in tên các tài tử điện ảnh nổi tiếng. Và cùng tận hưởng những kỳ quan thiên nhiên hùng vĩ độc đáo ở Alư, Côn Minh, Thạch Lâm.

*TRONG NƯỚC*

*Tp.HCM - Côn Đảo*

Thời gian: 3 ngày 2 đêmGiá tour: 5.050.000 VNĐ/1 kháchPhương tiện đi lại: đi và về bằng máy bayKhởi hành: 23, 30/09, 07,14,28/10

* Giá tour bao gồm:

Xe, tàu đi đảo và HDV theo suốt tuyếnChi phí khách sạn, các bữa ăn và vé tham quan các điểm theo chương trìnhBảo hiểm du lịch

* Giá tour không bao gồm: Vé máy bay, xe và hướng dẫn viên suốt tuyến, Chi phí khách sạn, các bữa ăn và vé tham quan các điểm theo chương trình

* Giá tour không bao gồm: Chi phí cá nhân ngoài chương trình

Chương trình tour của công ty du lịch Sài gòn Tourist

*>> Xem chi tiết*

*Hà Nội - Cửa Lò*

Thời gian: 2 ngày 3 đêmGiá tour: 1.950.000 VND/ 1 kháchPhương tiện đi lại: đi và về bằng tàu hỏa + xe ô tôKhởi hành: Hàng ngày

*Giá tour bao gồm:

Vé tàu khứ hồi, xe và hướng dẫn viên suốt tuyếnChi phí khách sạn, các bữa ăn và vé tham quan các điểm theo chương trình

* Giá tour không bao gồm: Thuế VAT và chi phí cá nhân

Chương trình tour của công ty du lịch Bốn Mùa

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------


## hangnt

*NƯỚC NGOÀI*

*Tp.HCM - Los Angeles - Las Vegas- Hoover Dam - Casino Wynn - Hollywood - Universal*

Thời gian: 7 ngày 6 đêmGiá tour: 60.000.0000 VNĐ/1 kháchPhương tiện: đi và về bằng máy bayKhởi hành: 24/09, 1,15,28/10, 19/11

* Giá tour bao gồm:

Vé máy bay khứ hồi, thuế sân bay, phí an ninh và xăng dầuXe, trưởng đoàn và HDV suốt tuyến, bảo hiểm du lịchChi phí khách sạn, các bữa ăn và vé tham quan các điểm theo chương trình

* Giá tour không bao gồm:

Vé tham quan Disneyland, vé xem các show ở Las Vegas, Lệ phí Visa, tiền tip cho HDV và tài xế, chi phí cá nhân

Chương trình tour của công ty du lịch Festival

*>> Xem chi tiết*

*Hà Nội - Alư - Côn Minh - Thạch Lâm*

Thời gian: 7 ngàyGiá tour: 7.702.000VND/ 1 kháchPhương tiện: đi và về bằng tàu hỏa và ô tôKhởi hành: 27/9, 16/10/2012

*Giá tour bao gồm:

Tàu hỏa, xe ô tô, trưởng đoàn và HDV suốt tuyếnThủ tục nhập cảnh Trung Quốc, bảo hiểm du lịchChi phí khách sạn, các bữa ăn và vé tham quan các điểm theo chương trình

* Giá tour không bao gồm: Thuế VAT, tiền tip cho HDV và tài xế

Chương trình tour của công ty du lịch Việt Trần

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------

